# Drying in brown paper bags.



## Alistair

Hello,

Following advice from something I read on how to dry and cure buds, I've decided to dry the buds inside brown paper bags.  Ok, this seems to work fine, except one thing:  The buds get flat on the sides because their own weight in water flattens them.  I was wondering if they would eventually regain their shape?  Does anybody know?

Also, I wonder if any potency is lost because the paper bag absorbs chemicals like THC, etc? I used to hang them to dry, but for various reasons I decided to dry them in the paper bags this time. Flattened buds bothers a bit, but the thing of main concern is the potency.  Anybody have any suggestions? These buds aren't crushed, just flat on the sides upon which they lie.

Thanks,

Alistair


----------



## imager777

Any time I've done it, I've never noticed a change in the potency.

I can tell you that the flatness stays there.  They don't spring back after a while, or anything.  I've made them into rectangles by repeted turning... kind of like weed bars.  Next time I'm on a nature hike, I should pull out one of my weedbars when everyone else whips out they're granola snacks and such.


----------



## HippyInEngland

you need to air the bag several times a day when your drying this way, if you turn the buds as they are drying they will keep shape


----------



## Alistair

The problem with whipping out one of your weed bars during the hike, is the others might want some too.  So, be sure to bring enough to share. Or, better yet, make some pot granola bars and share those with your friends and see if they don't like those better than the ones they brought.


----------



## Richy-B

*Dj Short *uses this method also only first he and I hang whole plant week or two then when tips of buds are dry to the touch as well as outer leaves and some small buds may even be smokable at this point, you place buds in bag only a couple inches deep(fold twice like sandwich bag) poke holes at top if kept in a humid area. Buds should still be a tad bit wet on the inside, that's a good thing as long as outer is crisp. Open bag and turn buds over once a day. After a few days slowly tighten the bag on buds and you get the shape we all know and love. 2-4 weeks for first smokable product. I go a step further and cure them in glass jars burping them an additional two to three weeks for fifteen minutes at a time.


----------



## smokybear

I keep my buds hanging until they are dry enough to snap the stems but still kind of sticky. I then put it in the wide mouth mason jars. Put the buds in there and seal it up. I open it several times a day to let the moist air out and let the air circulate. Thats how I cure and I've had excellent results. A few weeks of curing like this produces nice smooth great tasting smoke. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr

i doit pretty much exactly like Smokey Bear. never tried the paper bag thing...afraid of my sticky yummy trich's stayin with the bag.


----------



## NorCalHal

What Smokey does is the best way imho. Why do folks give DJ Short so many props. He is a strain stealer. Ask Hank from DutchPassion.




			
				smokybear said:
			
		

> I keep my buds hanging until they are dry enough to snap the stems but still kind of sticky. I then put it in the wide mouth mason jars. Put the buds in there and seal it up. I open it several times a day to let the moist air out and let the air circulate. Thats how I cure and I've had excellent results. A few weeks of curing like this produces nice smooth great tasting smoke. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

Why do you give props to "Hank". Any proof on what o' Hank says? And, I don't know, maybe we give him props because Dj Short made one of the most stable strains to cross breed with. And desirable to smoke! Never even heard of O' Hank:hubba:


----------



## smokybear

I don't know anything about Hank being a strain stealer but the mason jar method is the most accepted method, I believe. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

My last sentence states that I use jars as well. No, brown bags are not required. The brown bags are to form your buds to the shape we all know and love and compact them. There's three steps to my method. Hang. Brown bag. Jar. *That's just one of the many ways.*  To each there own.


----------



## parkingjoe

its irrelevent what shape they are when dry still the same bud so long as as hie states you air the bags frequently.

just my sixpence

crap im showing my age now

lol

pkj


----------



## Alistair

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I've tried some of the dried, but uncured buds, and although the buzz seems to be good, the taste was nasty.  From reading many threads pertaining to flushing, I have found that there are basically two camps on this subject:  Camp one, flushing is necessary, and camp two, flushing is a myth.  This stuff was grown in soil using foxfarm liquid fertilizers; Grow Big,Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom, and dry fertilizers; Open Sesame, Beastie Blooms, and Cha Ching.  Ok, I realize that proper curing should improve flavor, and the nasty taste is what you get with uncured buds.  I know that the nasty taste is not my imagination, but perhaps the chemical taste is my imagination.  What bothers me most is the idea of smoking harmful chemicals.

I do know this however, because plants tend to mature a bit at a time, and not all at once, it seems impossible to "flush" in order that all the buds get properly nourished, and flushed of excess nutes at the same time.

I sure hope that not only does the taste improve after a proper cure, but that harmful chemicals aren't being inhaled either.


----------



## Macho Man

RichyB hit the nail exactly as I dry and cure my bud to the T or is it T? anyhoo, perfect RichyB


----------



## Richy-B

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the suggestions. I've tried some of the dried, but uncured buds, and although the buzz seems to be good, the taste was nasty. From reading many threads pertaining to flushing, I have found that there are basically two camps on this subject: Camp one, flushing is necessary, and camp two, flushing is a myth. This stuff was grown in soil using foxfarm liquid fertilizers; Grow Big,Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom, and dry fertilizers; Open Sesame, Beastie Blooms, and Cha Ching. Ok, I realize that proper curing should improve flavor, and the nasty taste is what you get with uncured buds. I know that the nasty taste is not my imagination, but perhaps the chemical taste is my imagination. What bothers me most is the idea of smoking harmful chemicals.
> 
> I do know this however, because plants tend to mature a bit at a time, and not all at once, it seems impossible to "flush" in order that all the buds get properly nourished, and flushed of excess nutes at the same time.
> 
> I sure hope that not only does the taste improve after a proper cure, but that harmful chemicals aren't being inhaled either.


That's why you go completely organic!  I've never flushed and mine taste nothing like chemicals.  No scientists flush a plant when growing it for medicinal purposes. Reason being it doesn't do anything. Now if your using highly concentrated non-organic nutes then yes you might want to flush those kind. I've even had buds from other people that tasted straight up like MG!  I'd recommend flushing in those circumstances or when nute lock occurs. *STAY HIGH*


----------



## Richy-B

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> its irrelevent what shape they are when dry still the same bud so long as as hie states you air the bags frequently.
> 
> just my sixpence
> 
> crap im showing my age now
> 
> lol
> 
> pkj


Yes, it is relevent what shape their in. People do not want giant fluffy buds. Some like it compacted a little more. I do anyways and that's all that matters!


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the suggestions. I've tried some of the dried, but uncured buds, and although the buzz seems to be good, the taste was nasty. From reading many threads pertaining to flushing, I have found that there are basically two camps on this subject: Camp one, flushing is necessary, and camp two, flushing is a myth. This stuff was grown in soil using foxfarm liquid fertilizers; Grow Big,Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom, and dry fertilizers; Open Sesame, Beastie Blooms, and Cha Ching. Ok, I realize that proper curing should improve flavor, and the nasty taste is what you get with uncured buds. I know that the nasty taste is not my imagination, but perhaps the chemical taste is my imagination. What bothers me most is the idea of smoking harmful chemicals.
> 
> I do know this however, because plants tend to mature a bit at a time, and not all at once, it seems impossible to "flush" in order that all the buds get properly nourished, and flushed of excess nutes at the same time.
> 
> I sure hope that not only does the taste improve after a proper cure, but that harmful chemicals aren't being inhaled either.


 
I never flush, but I do stop using ferts 2 weeks  before chop and my bud has never tasted like chemicals. In other words, just use plain water in the last 2 weeks before harvest. 

Regarding brown paper bags....I use these also, but I never lay the bud down sideways in the bag ..or it will get crushed by its own weight as you mentioned and will dry unevenly. Instead, gather your buds like a bouquet of flowers. Put them into the bag with the top of the bud pointing towards the bottom of the bag. Then put a rubber band or twist tie around the stems and bag and stand the bag upright to dry. You'll need to have something heavy in the bottom of the bag (I use a hot plate) or prop the bag up. Buds will dry evenly and retain their shape.


----------



## Richy-B

Regarding brown paper bags....I use these also said:
			
		

> Only one layer of buds in bown bag.(1in. or 2in full). Won't crush by it's own weight. Especially if you've dried them hanginig upside down for first week or two, as described. Was this whole thread read before you responded? Not tryin to be a di** just asking.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Only one layer of buds in bown bag.(1in. or 2in full). Won't crush by it's own weight. Especially if you've dried them hanginig upside down for first week or two, as described. Was this whole thread read before you responded? Not tryin to be a di** just asking.


 
Alistair Young's original post:

"Also, I wonder if any potency is lost because the paper bag absorbs chemicals like THC, etc? *I used to hang them to dry, but for various reasons I decided to dry them in the paper bags this time*. Flattened buds bothers a bit, but the thing of main concern is the potency. Anybody have any suggestions? These buds aren't crushed, just flat on the sides upon which they lie."

Yes I did read the whole thread. His original post above indicated he didn't want to hang them this time for various reasons but instead wanted to dry them in brown paper bags. Obviously he knows about hanging *since he used to hang them dry*!

Hence I offered a method that I have used where you can dry them in brown paper bags without crushing them (and without hanging them first). Not sure why you have a problem with that.


----------



## Richy-B

No potency is lost


----------



## headband

you should hang dry bud prior to putting your buds in a brown bag. There is a hole process to drying weed, you cant just dry your weed right off the plant in a brown bag, thats a great way to get mold:hubba: and yes theres a purpose to "brown baggin ittt!" your slowing down the drying time by doing this, and curing is a must.


----------



## Richy-B

headband said:
			
		

> you should hang dry bud prior to putting your buds in a brown bag. There is a hole process to drying weed, you cant just dry your weed right off the plant in a brown bag, thats a great way to get mold:hubba: and yes theres a purpose to "brown baggin ittt!" your slowing down the drying time by doing this, and curing is a must.


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  That's what I've been trying to get across to some of these people!:shocked: They think it's one way or the other with the brown bags.  No, it takes two to three steps. 1.Hang-up, 2.brown bag, 3.then jar!

Headband, U nailed it! (atleast someone knows what they're talking about)


----------



## trillions of atoms

only the resin that rubs onto the bag*

and i never dry/ cure plants in layers.

to the compactness of buds comment, the density is in the genetics and growing methods. you can squeese or lightly press buds to make them more compact and ultimately smaller but catalyx density has everything to do with how the plant was grown before it was picked, ime.


----------



## Richy-B

Click here to see* DJ Short's* method which is the same as mine. Everybody has their own style. I never once said ya'll were wrong. Just different methods are used by different people. Me, personally like the one I linked in here. Read it. Can't hurt.


----------



## elvis

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  That's what I've been trying to get across to some of these people!:shocked: They think it's one way or the other with the brown bags.  No, it takes two to three steps. 1.Hang-up, 2.brown bag, 3.then jar!
> 
> Headband, U nailed it! (atleast someone knows what they're talking about)



Sorry to burst your bubble dude, but have you ever heard the phrase 'there's thousand ways to skin a cat?'

Your way is not the ONLY right way as you seem to think. There are many ways to grow, many ways to harvest, many ways to dry and cure, and many ways to smoke. Don't get your panties in a bunch if someone does it different.

I've had occasions where I couldnt hang my dope (for various reasons) and I dried em in paper bags. Sometime circumstances dictate that you can't do things the conventional way, so you gotta find alternative ways. Never had mold since I aired the bags. It worked great when hanging wasn't an option.

Just because someone doesn't do it YOUR way, doesn't mean their wrong. Go smoke a fatty. PEACE.:48:


----------



## Richy-B

elvis said:
			
		

> Sorry to burst your bubble dude, but have you ever heard the phrase 'there's thousand ways to skin a cat?'
> 
> Your way is not the ONLY right way as you seem to think. There are many ways to grow, many ways to harvest, many ways to dry and cure, and many ways to smoke. Don't get your panties in a bunch if someone does it different.
> 
> I've had occasions where I couldnt hang my dope (for various reasons) and I dried em in paper bags. Sometime circumstances dictate that you can't do things the conventional way, so you gotta find alternative ways. Never had mold since I aired the bags. It worked great when hanging wasn't an option.
> 
> Just because someone doesn't do it YOUR way, doesn't mean their wrong. Go smoke a fatty. PEACE.:48:


You obviously didn't read the last post right above this one. You'd see I said there's not just one method this one just happens to be my favorite  Did you even look at rest of the thread or that one post you quoted me?

p.s. Please read whole threads before responding to one post!


----------



## headband

elvis has his panties in a bunch...  wat are you frigging saying dude:hitchair:


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

For a bunch of potheads, you guys are sounding pretty uptight.

But of course I'm a chick posting with (I think) a lot of guys, so maybe my panties are just in a bunch  .

Lighten up, y'all. This isn't the Jerry Springer show but a forum for happy stoners...


----------



## Richy-B

Tell Elvis


----------



## headband

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> I'm a chick posting with (I think) a lot of guys, so maybe my panties are just in a bunch  .
> 
> Lighten up, y'all. This isn't the Jerry Springer show but a forum for happy stoners...


 you probably have your panties up ur azz anyways  haha, lets burn one while all these's re's argue over not a.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

headband said:
			
		

> *you probably have your panties up ur azz anyways*  haha, lets burn one while all these's re's argue over not a.


 
How did you know I was wearing a thong??


(btw your avatar is nothing short of terrifying  . Maybe you didn't get the memo, but thongs are for girls...)


----------



## md.apothecary

ELVIS was replying to a specific comment, which is why he "quoted" it. He doesn't have to reply to your previous posts to "quote" something you said in a latter post.

But to the topic at hand, 

I have only used a brown bag once. In some situations I go from hanging to jars. Honestly, I don't see a point in a paper bag anyway, basically, IMO, it's the same thing as hanging it. It still needs to be vented, or whatever, it's easier for me to hang and go straight to a jar.

MJ has been around long before paper bags and mason jars, so yes, there is more than one way, and I am sure, this is the most "modern" or "new age" way to dry MJ, but being more of a naturalist... I doubt christ thought to put his 'holy smokes' in a mason jar before lighting it up!
 hahahaha :holysheep:

Anyway..... you could be an herb drier or make one yourself and dry your buds to a smokeable state in a matter of 1 - 2 weeks....


----------

